# Spaying



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Tilly had her operation on wednesday. Our vet does not do keyhole surgery so she was done the old fashioned way. She was a little bit sore on the first day back and would not eat but on day 2 although not her normal bouncy self she was fine and did eat. She is getting better and better each day. We went back to the vets yesterday and she is healing really well. She has not been fussed about her cut at all.
I am so proud of my little girl!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They are very resiliant! Think of having a hystarectomy without pain relief!! She will be fine they recover so well.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear Tilly is recovering well. Daisy had a conventional spay aswell and thankfully we had no problems. They soon recover and it is hard to stop them jumping around as normal!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When Hattie came home she did everything she should not have done i.e. jumping up running upstairs getting on the sofa all within the first few minutes. She survived and all went well!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh so pleased it has all gone well Pops .. I know how much we all worry about our dogs .. love to Tilly xxx


----------



## jobh1103 (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad Tilly is ok. I had Millie speyed yesterday and she is recovering really well too. Not sure what to do at night though? I slept downstairs with her last night but how do you prevent her licking her plaster/wound when i'm not there?! She's much better today but still looks at me with those big tragic eyes - breaks my heart!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Honey had her Spey today and I have a dog vest on her to stop her getting to wound. She is fully housetrained but had 2 accidents since she got home, is this normal????


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope honey is getting on ok and I'm sure she's probably not had anymore accidents inside. It was probably just the trauma of the op.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive was spayed yesterday and it is not going so well. I was so hoping for an easy recovery. She is breaking my heart!


----------

